# somebody please trade me!! lol



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm getting over run with water lettuce and just hate to throw it out. I'm going open to just about anything right now:shrimp,mollies,tubbin stuffs. I Gowing to have to get rid of it soon!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

if you can't find a trade, see if a local shop will trade or give you store credit.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You may also want to give it a try in the For sale or Trade forum on this site. You can try GCAS too but I think John has already cornered that market


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Actually one of my coworkers had some africans.....they seem to like small water lettuce


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll trade you some duckweed, anachris, and a BBA for it.


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sure I'll send extra snails


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Lol!


----------

